# Game Thread 01/03: Chicago Bulls vs. Portland Trailblazers, 7 PM



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object id="W477c6bac47f784c6" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/477c6bac47f784c6" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/477c6bac47f784c6" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>






vs. 




<object id="W477c6bd63175c366" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994a4413a2097/477c6bd63175c366" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994a4413a2097/477c6bd63175c366" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>













































































W-L	PF	PA	HOME	ROAD	STK	L10
POR	19-13	95.8	95.5	15-3	4-10	W1	9-1
CHI	12-18	93.3	96.8	6-8	6-10	W1	5-5


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: 01/03: Blazers at Bulls- 7pm*

This is going to be a tough one for Paxson to watch.

Roy and Aldridge are going to be playing well and Paxson's new coach still won't play Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: 01/03: Blazers at Bulls- 7pm*

Wow, this is interesting.

Paxson is paying Wallace and Hinrich over 6 million dollars more this season than the entire Blazer's starting 5 makes!

Whoa momma!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: 01/03: Blazers at Bulls- 7pm*



kukoc4ever said:


> This is going to be a tough one for Paxson to watch.
> 
> Roy and Aldridge are going to be playing well and Paxson's new coach still won't play Tyrus Thomas.


Yeah I'm not looking forward to watching LA score more than 5 points on us. More than likely it will be around 20.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*01/03: Chicago Bulls vs. Portland Trailblazers*

Bet, please!

(Go Bulls!)


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 01/03: Chicago Bulls vs. Portland Trailblazers*



King Joseus said:


> Bet, please!
> 
> (Go Bulls!)


Yay thanks! You rock! 

Oh yeah, and go Bulls!

Beers for KJ... :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls will win.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: 01/03: Blazers at Bulls- 7pm*



kukoc4ever said:


> Wow, this is interesting.
> 
> Paxson is paying Wallace and Hinrich over 6 million dollars more this season than the entire Blazer's starting 5 makes!
> 
> Whoa momma!!


Good point, but what happens when they are all up for contract extensions. With Roy and Aldridge, both will be looking for the Max deals. Then you throw in Oden the year after that. Let's not forget that Outlaw and Jack are both playing well and will look for an increase in the contract also.

This team reminds me a lot of the 04-05 Bulls, a young team that is learning to play together and enjoying the success that is coming with it. We've learned that when you build with young talent, when they improve and start playing well and help your franchise win games, then they expect the big payday. Plus, when you have the young talent all for contract extensions at the same time, that is where you run into the problem.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

After sucking the start of the season you guys all of a sudden start playing well just before Portland comes to town... not nice... this is a young team, they can use some easy ones...

Looking forward to this game. It is going to be a tough one - but hopefully a good one.

As for the young ones that need extensions - I suspect that with Paul Allen as the owner - it will be easier for Portland to extend the core pieces. Some of these guys will need to be moved, some will have to settle for reasonable extensions, some will be parts of trades for cheaper picks. I suspect Portland will not lose it's core.

Good luck and let's hope for a good game. Just remember, you are at the start of Portland's new streak


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

B-Roy will not ask for a max deal. Roy reminds me a lot of Duncan in terms of personality. He wants the team to succeed and he knows that if he asks for a max deal then the team will not have any cap room for a good free agent. Sort of like what Duncan did in his latest extension--not asking for a max deal. 

I'm EXTREMELY nervous about this game against your Bulls! Your current record does not reflect how well you guys are currently playing at the moment. Should be a good game to watch. Good luck!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Enjoy the game guys and good luck! Thanks for Tyrus by the way he's getting some vital time on the bench showcasing his talents. It's really awesome just having him sit there just in case you know :biggrin:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sam Smith looks at Portland (because he has to do something besides suggests trades and get people to put their foot in their mouths):

Bulls' blueprint good for Blazers



> Brandon Roy, the NBA's Most Valuable Player?
> 
> That's about the best I can come up with for the Portland Trail Blazers, who are here to play the Bulls on Thursday after recently running off a 13-game winning streak and moving into contention in the Northwest Division, barely behind Denver and ahead of Utah.
> 
> ...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Good luck tonight guys. I think this will be a really tough game for my beloved Blazers to win. 


As for the talk of max deals being a problem, you have to remember who our owner is. He has said on numerous occasions that he has no problem at all going into the luxury tax if it means we are competing for a title. Paul Allen is seriously one of the best owners in sports. He will happily spend his money on his hobby....yes, the Portland Trailblazers are his hobby, without caring.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

game is going to start in a bit


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben gordon as a sub is 29.3 ppg with 52 fg%


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooooo bulls! come on bulls fans get in here!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

good luck

ps-scottie ether'd the bulls players :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

zzz i hate when i'm ready at 7 and the game starts at 7:10


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

god I haven't gone to a game in many years... i miss the UC


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tip off coming up


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tip goes to the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng the jumper and the miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Webster finally makes a shot off a screen


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Steve blake a miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Both jumpers by the way.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk misses a jumper also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Webster finally makes a shot off a screen, a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng misses a two... blazers miss also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe smith the jumper finally. blazers 3 bulls 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers miss a layup and then shot clock violation


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers missed jumper, bulls get the ball and kirk shoots a three and makes it blazers 3 bulls 7


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk to ben wallace for two!! nice layup big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers missed jumper, bulls get the ball and kirk shoots a three and makes it blazers 3 bulls 7... yay!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

martel webster turn around jumper for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith posts up and makes two, nice jumper!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Roy for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blake a layup right by ben wallace


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith a jumper by the ft line a miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Roy for two tied at nine


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

missed layup by ben wallace, nice pass though


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers miss and get the rebound but they turn it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss another jumper, ugh


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LA the missed jumper and they get the rebound and turn it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith for the dunk that is rejected! Foul and Joe smith goes to the line for two. Makes the first and second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls up 11 - 9


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

12-11 blazers lead. commercial break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LA posts up and misses he is 0-4. they get the rebound. Blake gets the ball outside in the corner and hits the 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

12-11 blazers lead. commercial break. stop being so careless Deng.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng steps on the line and turns it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

12-11 blazers lead. commercial break. stop being so careless Deng. Ben gordon comes in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Neither team can hit a jumper, pretty boring so far.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5:28 left in the first. 12-11 blazers lead. Here we go again! Blazers ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tough jumper by the Blazers miss, then the bulls turn it over, steal by the bulls, finally gordon lays the ball in for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk to deng, to Joe Smith and a jumper for 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers drive and pass out for a 3 and miss it. Bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk to deng, to Joe Smith and a jumper for 2. Nice ball movement so far.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 15 blazers 14 with 3:35 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers get the ball inside and roy misses but is fouled. gets two FT's. hits the first and second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 15 blazers 14 with 3:35 left. Deng in the mean time misses a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Frye hits his shot, 2 for the blazers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon comes off a screen and hits a 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another jumper for 2 for Channing Frye.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers 18 bulls 17 timeout.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon and the bulls seem to be hitting their shots now. So have the blazers though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls ball after the commercial.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think it's time for a beer.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce is in the game it looks like.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls miss the shot, didn't see it though. Blazers get the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Martel Webster misses the drive over kirk, bulls get the ball and gordon scores 2 on the break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Webster misses the shot, rebound by LA, Bulls get it back but gordon coughs it up. Blazers wide open three.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk makes an open three with the blazers in a zone.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LA misses the close hook shot, might of been blocked by wallace blazers get it back.misses the shot. Frye takes the rebound in for two but is called for an offensive foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah in for ben wallace. deng drives and passes out to noce for an open shot. miss.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers jones miss an open 3 in the corner.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls - 22 blazers - 21 after the first quarter.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

liekomgj4ck - 65 
rest - 7

after the first quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Who's up for commenting in my game thread? I'll rep you! :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

croco said:


> liekomgj4ck - 65
> rest - 7
> 
> after the first quarter


:cheers: I win. Repped.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Play Basketball Already!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers with the ball and just throw it to kirk, haha. bulls with the ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

luol deng hesitates his jumper like five times and finally misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Balzers with the miss and finally Noce puts the ball in for two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers miss the long jumper and the bulls now have the ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon shoots an airball but deng gets the ball and gets 2! 7 - 0 run for the bulls!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus Thomas In For Luol Deng!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls ball and kirk misses a wide open three. duhon gets the rebound and loses it. sounds like deng is injured.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers miss the shot and the bulls miss a shot on the other end. all jumpers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers ball. hinrich out duhon in. foul on tyrus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers missed 3 but they get the rebound, blazers turnover. Bulls get the ball but then a foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Commercial break. This game isn't fun. Bulls up by five though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 26 blazers 21. both teams need to stop settling for jump shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith: "This game is a big game for our confidence... Need this win to continue motivation."


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls ball, noce drives in the lane and misses but is fouled. to the line for two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hate Noces hair. He makes the first and second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 28 blazers 21. bulls 9-0 run. outlaw with a wide open jumper for 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

8:12 left in the second. 3 second violation on blazers. Deng stretching on the bench.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon makes the FT and get the ball back.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon to tyrus and tyrus hits the long jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rodriquez shot deflected by noah, noce with 2 on the other end!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on noce.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers with the ball. outlaw with a very long jumper for two. blazers 25 bulls 33 with 7:04 left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss their shot. foul on tyrus thomas, 2nd on him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus goes out of the game, ouch.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Jared jack a two. Smith and Noah in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon continues his hot hand and hits the shot. Has 9 points in 11 minutes.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Outlaw with a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce with the offensive foul. that was horrible, lol.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy misses the close shot. foul on duhon in the post.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

30-35 with 5:36 left in the first half. bulls lead.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk and Deng are non existent so far. So is big ben actually. Yet we are still winning.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon and Smith with the good game so far. Need to improve on rebounding.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn commercial breaks.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Roy misses the first FT and makes the second. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Roy misses the first FT and makes the second. bulls ball. Joe smith with the jumper and he is now in double figures.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers good rebounding inside but they fail to make a shot, bulls with the ball now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon misses a shot and the blazers have the ball. out in the corner for a three goes in and kirk fouls him. chance for a four point play. kirks second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he makes the ft blazers 35 bulls 37 with 4"40 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich to ben wallace, no. blazers ball. Blazers jones misses an open jumper big ben the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

inside to ben wallace and he makes the inside shot for two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

offensive foul on the blazers, joe smith takes the charge.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls have the ball bulls 39 blazers 35 griffen in for kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon is fouled and makes the first and second. blazers with the ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy for two ft's, he makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

steve blake at the point again, roy drives in the lane and is fouled by Griffen. BORING GAME.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy for two ft's, he makes both. 37-41 bulls lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to duhon misses the three. bulls steal the ball and finally joe smith dunks the ball down. he leads the bulls in scoring.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

37-43 2:21 left in the second. bulls lead.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break yet again. i gotta call up tnt.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

five threes by the blazers! nice. too bad they're gonna LOSE.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers at the FT line, they make the first and last


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LA attacks the rim in front of wallace and misses. he's 0-5.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon comes down with the ball. alot of passes until gordon finally drains a three. YEAAAAH!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LA attacks the rim in front of wallace and misses. he's 0-5. bulls turn and ben wallace misses a fade away jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wooo nice block by joe smith! jumpball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls get the ball. here comes griff!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw hits a really tough shot and he has nine. clock runs out and it's now halftime. brb guys i gotta have dinner, i'm starving.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon misses the three and griff gets the rebound. gordon wastes some clock, gordon hits the shot and has 14 points now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw hits a really tough shot and he has nine. clock runs out and it's now halftime. brb guys i gotta have dinner, i'm starving. I better see some of you people posting in here when i get back!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

41-48 bulls lead at half by the way


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok I'm back. Apparently I haven't missed anything in here.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope someone slapped Kirk in the face in the locker room.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Luol Deng has 2 points and is not playing right now. Will probably not be back. Blazers ball. Traveling.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon brings up the ball, passes to kirk, to ben, to smith, NOCE FOR A THREE!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Missed jumper by blazers. Hinrich to noce and noce draws the foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers ball, and all they do is pass and TO, Alridge is called for a foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yay Kirk! Thatta boy you made a shot. Blazers call a timeout. They look very flat right now, just like my ex girlfriend. ZING!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Commercial break and i'm talking to a message board... i think i need to check in to a mental institution. :biggrin:

GO BULLS!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 53 blazers 41


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers with the ball end up going inside and missing it. good job roy. bulls pass it in to wallace and he gets fouled. wow idiot, no need to foul on Ben wallace.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk gets the ball and he passes to smith for the jumper. miss.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Webster misses a jumper and then on the other end joe smith is fouled and makes the first and second free throw. 41-55 with 9:18 left in the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Roy hits a two. uh oh.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich a missed jumper. Wallace the rebound and 2! Nice job!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers down the floor and duhon gets called for the foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers a jumper and the bulls get the board. duhon misses a three but it's bulls ball again.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nevermind. blazers hit the open 3.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon drives in the lane, bo wallace and he misses the fade away jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers another missed 3. wallace the rebound. kirk with the ball. out to duhon and he drives for a layup. goaltending on the blazers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on blake, gordon in for duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy heating up after he hits a long duece


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on blake, gordon in for duhon. bulls ball. gordon misses a 3 and blake gets the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers miss both ft's. tip in by martel.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw misses a 2 and foul on smith on the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers miss both ft's. tip in by martel. Joe smith misses the jumper on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw another long jumper. timeout chicago. blazers 52 bulls 59 with 5:52 left. blazers on a run here.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls need to pick up their defense here. giving up easy jumpers to the blazers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy is heating up with 14 points now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball. kirk misses a 3 rebound to smith, noce misses a 3. see guys stop settling for 3's you haven't hit all game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce a missed 3, wallace rebound, kirk drives to the lane and hits one finally!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

adridge misses the shot and bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce a missed 3, wallace rebound, kirk drives to the lane and hits one finally! he's got 10 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice dunk by Alridge!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on joe smith- that's 2 on him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

martel webster for a 3, bulls ball and he hits a two. 25 minutes 16 points for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith pushes travis outlaw


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw goes out of bounds, bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk dribbles and passes to joe smith for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

webster over noce for a miss, hinrich with the ball now, to gordon, joe smith turnaround shot in the post for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw jumper for 2, 59-67 blls lead with 2 minutes left. bulls miss by hinrich. noah in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy with a 3, he has 16 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith to the line for 2: he makes both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers: outlaw drains in other! geez. 15 points off the bench in 20.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bad shot by noce. blazers the board, jarad jack for two in the post.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce misses a 3, blake hits a 3. tied at 69 with 14 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon goes inside off the screen by Noah, duhon to the line for two. 3.3 seconds left in the third.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon misses the first and makes the second. quarter over. bulls 70 blazers 69. come on bulls don't choke now!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon starts off with two and then blake answers back with 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 72, outlaw at the line makes 1. 73-72 blazers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon misses a jumper blazers the board. outlaw shots a 2 and he misses, noah with the foul. bad call.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 72, outlaw at the line makes 1. 73-72 blazers. not good. duhon misses a layup.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers miss a layup also wallace the rebound! duhon with the ball, passes to griff, out to wallace, misses fade away jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

still bulls ball, wallace with the ball, to duhon, griffen misses, wallace board and miss. Called the bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

73-72 blazers lead.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Griffen with the board and layup!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers miss, gordon rebound and layup on the fast break. 73-76 bulls lead.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial beer break! :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i wear black at work, but i had dandruff, so now i use selson blue! YAY!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

9:02 left after the break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Frye misses the long two, bulls turn it over on the other end. Roy makes a jumper. bulls with the ball now, griffen to kirk, noce posts up and misses the hook shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers the corner 3 and it's in, jarad jack


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we need to stop settling for jumpers, how many times do i have to say that


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss another jumper, alridge hits a long two. 7-0 run by blazers. 80-76 blazers lead.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we need to stop settling for jumpers, how many times do i have to say that, gordon start your 4th quarter magic.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we really miss deng right now with his offense.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

please please please don't choke now bulls


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

Why griffen play in 4th Q?F**K


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, gordon with the ball, he throws up a shot and it goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

aldridge misses a jumper, miss by the bulls, very quick jumper, aldridge the board. tap in by alridge. bulls with it now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

20 points for gordon, smith back in for noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

aldridge misses a jumper, miss by the bulls, very quick jumper, aldridge the board. tap in by alridge. bulls with it now. Gordon on the pick by wallace! good job. noce back in the game. gordon 24 points now?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

82-80 blazers with 5:33 left... blazers ball, they fail to score, foul on noce with his 4th. alridge to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he makes both, the lead by 4


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls down by 2, 3 by roy misses, gordon the rebound, to kirk for a 3, miss.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, hinrich shoots for 2, nice jumper! stop dribbling too much though kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls down by 2, 3 by roy misses, gordon the rebound, to kirk for a 3, another miss.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben wallace comes up with 2 in the post!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy misses the shot, but it's off of smith and back to the blazers. tied at 84 3:37 left. roy hits a jumper. 18 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith a putback, roy the layup, kirk misses the jumper and on the board it's ruled a jump ball. commercial break. 88-86 blazers with the commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on bulls do it for meeeeeee!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2:36 left with blazers 88 bulls 86. heres the jumpball: goes to the bulls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

too much dribbling and gordon misses the 2, kirk picks up his third foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers get a few offensive rebounds after missed jumpers. loose ball foul. this site is getting really slow and it's annoying.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

88 86 blazers 1:24 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball: kirk has it to joe smith and fails to make the fade away jumper. aldridge picks up a foul. he goes to the line and misses the first and second, but smith gets the board. gordon hits a jumper by the FT line! Props to noce for that.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

88-88 1:05 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers ball:

roy misses a jumper, alridge rebound. roy rejected by ben wallace!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blazers ball:

roy misses a jumper, alridge rebound. roy rejected by ben wallace!

Bulls ball and gordon misses the fade away jumper. smith almost gets the board but blazers get it and call a timeout. 

Game tied at 88 with 22 seconds left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

this site is so **** slow


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 88 with 21.1 left. bulls need a big stop here. 

blazers ball: 

roy with the ball at the top waiting, he drives and misses the fade away jumper. 

we're going to overtime.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

here's the tip: bulls get it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jones fouls ben wallace during an easy layup, he hits both FT's!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers missed a few and then kirk the nice past to ben gordon for a layup. blazers jumper on the other end. hinrich misses an open 3. roy posts up on kirk and makes it, foul on wallace. he makes the FT.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith gets the pass and puts down an easy one. blazers 95-94 with 2 minutes left... blazers jack drains a long 2... now gordon with a nice floater to make it 97 - 96 blazers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw blocked by smith, gordon fast break and smith gets fouled, no call, ben gordon hits a two to finish the series! ties it at 98!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

great hustle by the bulls 1:06 left tied at 98 and it's a commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

1:18 left i mean


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith/gordon - 56 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers ball: alridge hits a long jumper for 2. unguarded.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

100-98 commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball: 

gordon has it, dribbles, smith gets it, dribbles, hook shot for two! took his time, nice shot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers get blocked by wallace but outlaw gets it and makes a jumper for 2, 102-100 blazers lead with 18 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, gordon has it he drives, misses, smith with the board and is fouled by alridge, joe smith gets to the line for two. He's been a beast tonight. 10.2 seconds left 102 100. Smith makes the first and second. it's tied at 102 with 10.2 left.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

i hate austrlaian cable tv for not broadcasting this, and choosing sonics suns instead

idiots


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers have it: 

roy has it, foul on hinrich. 

took it way too soon. 

blazers with the ball again.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5.1 left blazers inbound:

roy has it, out to jack and he misses. 

Here we go second overtime!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Smith. Wow!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darlets said:


> Smith. Wow!


Yep 30 points for him and two crucial FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk has the ball and he looks for smith, out to gordon, misses the three, wallace the board, noce a three, misses, smith the board and is fouled by LA


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce with the ball in the post, out to kirk and he misses the three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce a very close miss, jarad jack the jumper on the other end, the bulls turn it over. 104 - 102 blazers. 2:36 left.

blzers balls, they drive and miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk drives out to noce and he hits the jumper! tied at 104!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the blazers hit a jumper 106-104. ben wallace gets fouled in the post, he makes the first and second. 1:29 left. tied at 106


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw a missed jumper! 1:12 left. tied at 106.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

good lord i think the suns and sonics are going to finish their game first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk has the ball, to gordon who hits the jumper over jack. gordon has 32 points in 42 minutes.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers time out.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers ball: roy with the ball, shoots and is fouled by kirk. kirk has 5 fouls. Roy makes 1 and now he's bleeding. :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

so much beer and i have to pee!!!!! roy makes the second FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and gordon at the point loses the ball and jarad jack hits a 2 and 1 ft, 111 - 108 with 19.3 seconds left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jack is killing us! :rofl: so funny it's my name


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon is going to get a lashing on this board unless he makes the game tying 3 coming up...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

here we go, bulls ball:

kirk to joe, posts up and misses the hook but gets fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith to the line: 111-108 blazers:

a little time is put on the clock, 14 seconds.

Joe smith makes one out of two. 

blazers the rebound. foul coming up.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers make both FT's. timeout. 113- 109 blazers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, noce shoots a 3 and is rejected. foul on the bulls. game over. Blazers win.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers make the ft 115- 109. bulls ball, gordon misses the 3. game over. FINALLY! 115 109 blazers win final score.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Now I know why Johnny Red Kerr is a drunk. This loss angers me. We had it.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks ben that is two home loses in a row due to your TO with less that 40 seconds to play. We need to bench BG at the end of the game. All he does is dribble dribble dribble and then the TO and the game is over.

He doesnt play D and i guess it is to much to ask to get a shot off at the end of the game instead of the TO. He wants 50 million. How about he not play like crap. Two home loses in a row in OT because he carelessly turns it over. How may years have we had to watch him and that dam high dribble turn it over. Lets all agree that trading BG is in our best interest. I can buy drinks fast enough to get over his awful plays at the end of the game. And while i am ranting. What is du. 4 for 22. What does it take to get some guard play that doesnt suck.

david


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

To be fair, we wouldn't have been in it without Ben's scoring.

Anyhow, that sucked. Horrible way to lose. Blech.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

giusd said:


> Thanks ben that is two home loses in a row due to your TO with less that 40 seconds to play. We need to bench BG at the end of the game. All he does is dribble dribble dribble and then the TO and the game is over.
> 
> He doesnt play D and i guess it is to much to ask to get a shot off at the end of the game instead of the TO. He wants 50 million. How about he not play like crap. Two home loses in a row in OT because he carelessly turns it over. How may years have we had to watch him and that dam high dribble turn it over. Lets all agree that trading BG is in our best interest. I can buy drinks fast enough to get over his awful plays at the end of the game. And while i am ranting. What is du. 4 for 22. What does it take to get some guard play that doesnt suck.
> 
> david


we did not lose this game because of gordon. If anything because of Nocioni deciding to chuck it up when we have a 14 oint lead. .


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Agreed Nocioni has been awful this season, just like Ben Wallace Sucks, Hinrich and Dunothing.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

You know, I'm on call this week at work. That mans I get paged anytime in a 24 hour period for the 7 days I carry this beeper, and Thursday morning I was paged at 1, 3 and 5 am, which made me exhausted yesterday. (I'd been paged a couple of other nights, too, which didn't help).

So I fell asleep in the third quarter yesterday, and woke up in the second double over time and realized I set the recorder to stop at 9:30. I was upset then, but I may end up being grateful.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Nocioni needs to realise that not EVERY shot he takes has to be a 3 pointer. Less Noc for the sake of our season please.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

link



> Quoting Bulls Interim Head Coach Jim Boylan
> 
> "Two overtime losses at home in a row obviously is tough to take, tough to swallow for our guys. Teams seem to be able to step out beyond the three-point line against us and shoot a pretty good percentage. Some of their shots were good looks, open looks. But a lot of them were contested. Those things usually even out in the course of a season. We told our guys not to be down. Obviously we are disappointed with the outcome. If you go in the locker room you will see some guys who are very, very discouraged about losing the game. We did a lot out there that I liked. We made some big stops when we needed to, to get the game into the double overtime. We made two big stops at crucial moments. Our effort is there. It seems like when a team is making threes, we are struggling from behind the line. It was evident tonight with 4-of-24 shooting. All in all, our guys are competing every night and that is all I can ask for right now. If we continue to do that, good thing will happen."
> 
> ...


----------

